

Try F# in your browser - timrobinson
http://tryfs.net

======
Patient0
Alas for me (in IE8) this isn't working. It doesn't seem to actually
"execute".

~~~
justinbach
Yeah, me either--I keep getting either (seemingly arbitrary) double prompts or
"ajax errors" in Safari 5.0.3...

~~~
samjohn
Not working in Chrome. I pressed send and it just printed back everything in
the editor without executing.

~~~
madyoulie
I had this problem, and then I noticed that I had allowed scripts from
tryfs.net, but not tryfs.com. It worked after that, though not very cleanly.

------
jackfoxy
Does not work very well in Chrome, IE8, or FF. Does not allow pasting. Not
really sure what it's good for except to show off an interesting hack, and the
hack needs some improvement.

Ever wonder what the 200,000th Fibonacci number is? Last night with a
recursive F# function I got it in FSI in just over 6 seconds. It would be cool
if you could get this page to work well enough to do that.

------
tobias3
<http://urpc.dyndns.org/ocamlinterpreter>

In german though.

------
fleitz
It didn't like this :( It should list out all files from C:\

    
    
        let root =  "C:\\";
        let getdirs dir = 
          try
            System.IO.Directory.GetDirectories(dir)
          with 
            | e -> Array.empty
    
        let rec list_files dir = seq {
          yield! System.IO.Directory.GetFiles(dir);
          for subdir in (getdirs dir) do
            match subdir with 
            | x when x.StartsWith("C:\\$") -> ()
            | subdir -> yield! list_files subdir
      
        }
    
        list_files root
        |> Seq.iter (printfn "%s")
    
        printf "done"
    

All types inferred.

~~~
timrobinson
Thanks for this - I'll take a look. The same code works fine when run through
regular fsi.exe, so presumably something is going amiss over the Ajax
interface.

~~~
malkia
It works here, but lists certain files from the system, and stops at
"Documents And Settings" - no rights etc.

I had to pad the first "let" to be at the same padding as the second one

~~~
timrobinson
The app got into a state where new fsi.exe processes wouldn't start up
properly - they'd raise an unhandled exception and hang. I started being more
diligent about cleaning up old processes.

